# should i pick male or female?



## MNM (Oct 3, 2012)

i went to my first visit today and it was an assesment, they asked me which sex i prefer and i said whatever is open.... but the next visit isnt even for 2 weeks. anyway.... all my life i been (for some weird reason) much more comfortable talking about personal things with men.... and more stand off-ish with women.... the person they chose for me right off is a woman but should i change it and ask for a man or keep her and see???

i wish i could meet the people prior to a visit, would make my choice easier


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Its up to you. I would prefer a female probably the same reason you like males. It really doesn't matter tbh. They didn't give you a name? Maybe you can look her up? I tend to look up my psychologists/psychiatrists before hand.


----------



## MNM (Oct 3, 2012)

they did and all it says on her bio i found was she specializes in eating disorders which is odd since i dont have one


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ typical lol. Its totally up to you. If it really doesn't matter stay with the female. If you would really rather a male then I would tell them to switch you.


----------



## MNM (Oct 3, 2012)

how many sessions do you usually do before you decide if its worth sticking with?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Honestly I left this one guy after the first session. I didn't feel like he understood me and he didn't let me explain myself. It was a bad vibe.


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

If a male is what you feel most relaxed with, then switch to a male therapist. It's very important to feel comfortable with your therapist.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Yeah, make the swap if you're just naturally more able to talk to a dude.


----------



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

I'd say switch, but honestly maybe you should try her out a few sessions first, hell even just one. Thing is it might take a while for them to schedule you with someone else, and you'll just end up waiting for your therapy to get started, so you might end up delaying the help you might get for no reason if she happens to be okay.


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

The choice is clear. Pick male.


----------



## MaePa (Jul 1, 2015)

I'd echo the people saying if you're more comfortable with a guy, ask for the change. If you don't feel at ease with the person you're spilling your heart to, you're not likely to trust their advice or even to talk more in depth about the things you might really want to. This is a person you're potentially forming a bond with, at least professionally. Obviously, you might not get the right person right off the bat, but you better your chances by going with your preferences.

When I requested counselor referrals, they asked me what my gender preference was. I guess that's not as common a question as I thought, but it seems sensible to me. Some of us feel more comfortable with a certain sex, whether in general or specific circumstances.


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

So in USA you can "pick" to go to an female or male? Thats strange. Does not work like that in my country.

Its often males for males and females for females.

I would prefer going to an female, they seem to be more kinder than males.


----------



## andreamartinez (Jul 22, 2015)

I honestly prefer female.  But it depends on you which you think the most comfortable to talk to. Credibility and trust is very important.


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

Women easier to talk about problems and feelings.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

Male therapists seem better from my experience. You know a guy has a serious passion for it when he goes into a woman's field.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Woman's field?


----------

